# Elgin Skylark



## Jay81 (Dec 6, 2017)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=253295998592


----------



## Dan the bike man (Dec 6, 2017)

Cool


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 6, 2017)

Is that a good price and can that frame be fixed


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 6, 2017)

That's a bad place for a crack. Weak spot on these frames. A good amount of touch up and added white that's not original.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 6, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> Is that a good price and can that frame be fixed



So don't buy it right


----------

